# Update



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Sorry to start a separate thread, as there is so much activity going on on the board at the moment which is lovely to see after being involved from day 1 on this board almost 5 years ago that so many people are here are achieving their dreams

Anyway the reason for my post is to let you all know that after much thought and regret, I have decided to step down as Moderator for this board    

I have tried to manage getting on here with my hectic life but I feel so guilty that I cannot spend more time and reply to everyone's posts.  I will not be leaving FF altogether, it has been part of my life for 6 years and I will not be forgetting what a support it has been to me through some very difficult times on the various stages of my journey both pre and post adoption.

But now the time has come to try and juggle things a bit better at home.  Things have gone a bit haywire with my eldest's RAD as we have now had contact with their birth sibling who is adopted separately.  Eldest is very confused, despite all of the things we have put in place to prepare and support her, she is finding it hard, which manifests in her behaviour.

As well as this, as you know I started a new job just 10 weeks ago and so need to establish myself in that and then there is the fact that I need to stop procrastinating over doing my dissertation  and get it done and submitted

Thank you for all your support, this is not goodbye I'll still be here just not as often as before.

Good luck to everyone you all deserve to achieve the dream  

Karen x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Karen I am sorry to hear that you are leaving us but I completely understand that you have no time to do everything and family comes first. I hope your eldest comes through this all OK, it must be very confusing for her. You have been a great help to me when I was going through the whole process and now that I have my hands full and can't keep up to date with everyone I still think about everybody and how they are even if I am not around too much. All the very best with everything and hope you pop on every now and again.

Love K


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Karen

Sorry to hear your stepping down your 'modding', you will be missed I know in that capacity and I wanted to say thank you for all your help (THANK YOU x millions).  Glad you are not going to be leaving FF completely.  Hope everything runs smooth and you achieve all your goals, you so deserve to. 

Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Karen

Just wanted to say good luck and thanks for the advice given.

Take care.

Love camly xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Karen

That's totally understandable.... but thank you so much for your support and great work on this forum.  I find it hard to get on here myself, as I have my own forum to moderate... but it was a great support when I was going through the process.

Glad you will be keeping in touch.

Carole xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

karen as i have already said i'm sad to see you stepping down hun    but at least you'll still pop in and see us all  

pam xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Karen with everything going on in your life it sounds like a very wise decision to step down from your moderator responsibilities, I just wanted to say thanks for your support and wise words over the time I have been on the board and I hope that you will pop in from time to time, especially if you need support.
All the very best
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Karen

Even you can only be Wonder Woman for so long.  You have been a wonderful source of support and advice.  You have so many balls to juggle in the air of course you have to prioritise.  Thanks for all you have done.

Sanita


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Karen

You have offered lots of support and words of wisdom, but as everyone has said to you have to prioritise and then make your decisions appropriately.

Look forward to speaking to you around the boards.

Lynn x


----------



## andan (May 12, 2004)

Hi even though I am new on here I have read your posts when a visitor and sure you will be sadly missed as a moderator.  Good luck in your new job


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Karen

In a way I'm surprised you've mangaged to keep going for so long with all that is been happening in your life.

Having had you as a moderator for nearly four years it will seem a bit strange without you but I know the other girls will continue the great job you started.  

Thanks for doing such a great job over all this time.

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Karen
Hope the new job goes well and your family flourish.  You have been a great 'mod' and always offer great advise, you will be missed but you have to put your family first.
Stay in touch when you can.
Love
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

karen

you will be missed by all - but enjoy the extra time with your girls - and get that dissertation done  

i look forward to your updates  

ritz.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Karen,

We all totally understand where you are coming from, and like Cindy i will miss you very much but wondered how you have managed for so long. I myself have not been able to log on as much since getting pooh bear and have now also gone back to work full time.

Good Luck with Girls, Jobs and disertation.

PBMx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Karen,

Thankyou with all my heart for your support and pick me ups. Take care.but I know we will still chat on line.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Karen

We don't blame you in the slightest. You can't keep juggling so many different balls without dropping a couple at least!
I know just from having one child and working part time, how little time I have on a weekly basis to catch up on this board.

You've done a cracking job, and I personally thank you for all the support and advice I've received from you over the years, you've been like a rock.

Thank you and good luck with everything,
keep in touch
xx

Ever & jnr xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Karen

You have been so supportive and helpful to everyone that of course we are going to miss you BUT your not disappearing your just stepping down and taking time out for you and your family, it's what we all want to do but find every now and then we need to chat to other people about adoption and that's what we do.

Keep us posted about how you all are doing and look after your family but most importantly YOU! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

aw Karen - just logged on to read your news  

as you know i dont come on often given my change in circumstances over the last 8 months or so but you were so welcoming, supportive and inspirational when I first arrived on the "adoption" thread and am sure I am not the only one to think so.

Thanks for all you have done for me and hope to see you around. xxxx  you will be missed. xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Karen,

Just to echo what the other have said. I don't post too much but you have been massive support to me and everyone else on here. All the best with your daughters. Keep posting.

Fiona


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Karen,

Having been a part of the management team myself (seems so long ago), I can completely understand your decision.

You have been a great support here and I'm pleased you will still be with FF.

Laine xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Karen,
I can only echo what everyone else has said. You have been a huge support to me personally and to everyone on here. i hope you will still be here writing and giving us your lovely updates on your girls.
Take care Karen and thank you so much
Love Jill x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all so much for your wonderful messages of support, I expected nothing less of such a wonderful group of people.

Like I said I won't be leaving for good I couldn't FF is still very much a part of me and I would be lost without it.

Thanks again
Karen x


----------

